# Price for second hand dismantle yourself stables?



## pennyh (24 January 2008)

what do you think would be a sensible price to ask for second hand stables that the buyer has to come &amp; dismantle &amp; take away themselves?

the stables are wood of good quality construction &amp; about 10 years old so do show wear but have been well looked after in terms of wood preserve , door hinges etc 

there are 3 10X12 ft stables &amp; a 10x8 tack room in one straight run , rubber mats for stables &amp; tack boxes , cupboards , belfast sink etc in tack room

also a seperate wooden hay barn at 10x20ft with double doors a bit newer than the stables ,of typical hay barn construction , eg not internally boarded

what would you say is a fair price to ask? i'm pretty clueless i'm afraid , i know that new of a similar quality would cost about £10k incl errection but these are obviously second hand &amp; would need dismantling , transporting away &amp; reassembly

any ideas appreciated


----------



## luckilotti (24 January 2008)

have you had a look on ebay?  i've seen people advertise things like this on there.  I guess the price all depends on if you get the right buyer - after all its only really people in your local area who would be interested as otherwise the transport cost would be huge.  
TBH - i wouldnt have thought you would get much for it,  maybe its worth selling the mats and tach boxes etc seperate.


----------



## pennyh (24 January 2008)

just had a quick look on ebay , but nothing of a similar standard  , boo


----------



## maisie (24 January 2008)

I paid £2k for a block of 7 wooden stables and feed room in very good condition and then paid another £2k to have them taken down and put back up. Bargain!!


----------



## shadowboy (24 January 2008)

There  are some for same on the local notice board here in our local tack shop for £700 each stable which is 12x 12 and already dismantled.... just ready to collect and re-erect. Perhaps a total of  £2000 max for yours? The ones in the tack shop look in real nice condition so im thinking they are worth their price


----------



## jb4 (24 January 2008)

Between 2 and 3 thousand is enough !


----------



## pennyh (24 January 2008)

i'd be well pleased if i got a couple thousand


----------



## DuracellBunnies (27 May 2008)

Hi

Are they still for sale as we would be very interested.
If so, where are you based and what sort of price range are you looking for?

Please Reply Either Way =]

Thanks XD


----------

